# Cervical Polyps



## LanaW

Does anyone know what CPT code to use for cervical polyps removal?  There is a uterus polypectomy but I can't find cervical....Thanks!


----------



## salybe

57500


----------



## trose45116

was this a hysteroscopy procedure?


----------



## capecoder6

*cervical polyps*

Thank you so very much.


----------



## ebaney@crusaderhealth.org

Thank you


----------



## tg

Thank you


----------

